# مشروع مدرسة



## جميلة المصري (25 سبتمبر 2008)

:85::85::85::85::85::85::85:أنا طالب في المرحلة الثانية من الهندسة المعمارية 
مطلوب مني مشروع مدرسة تعليم أساسي ونماذج لمدارس جديدة برجاء المساعدة :56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## جميلة المصري (25 سبتمبر 2008)

:86::86::86::86:والله انا عاوز أي مساعدة 
أسم موقع عنوان موضوع 
أنا لسه في البداية خدوا بأيدي


----------



## جميلة المصري (25 سبتمبر 2008)

والله راح أبكي مافي حد بده يساعدني أو حتي يقول الله يعينك وينكم


----------



## mnci (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اتفضلى طلبك والله يعينك وناسف على التاخر فى الرد
http://www.arch.arab-eng.org/news.php?action=view&id=400&


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد نأسف على التأخر 
وجارى البحث....


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا رب يفيدك المشروع ده .... وجارى البحث عن مشاريع اخرى*













جارى البحث عن مشاريع اخرى​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

يا رب المشروع يعجبك
.....


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشروع تانى...*














































جارى البحث تانى​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*يله يا عم مشروع تالت ...المهم متكنش زعلان*

دى صور لمدرسه فى الصين
SUZHOU SINGAPORE INTERNATIONAL SCHOOL













































جارى البحث عن مشاريع اخرى 
المهم تكون راضى 
..
تحيـــاتى لك
:56:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشروع مدرسة ثانوية في قرية في أمريكا ولاية إلينوي*









































جارى تنزيل مشروع اخر
....:84:​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*مدرسة ثانوية في ولاية بنسلفينيا في مدسنة فيلاديلفيا , أمريكا*



















































....
تحياتى لك :84:
ويا رب صور المشاريع تفيدك
سلام 
:56:​


----------



## mnci (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ماسورة مدارس اهداء من حبيبى وائل و امتياز باذن الله


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووور حبيب قلبى منسى 
وبجد متشكر على دعوتك دى 
وامين يا رب
....


----------



## جميلة المصري (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يوفقكم*

:60::60::60::60:والله النت فصل بس أول ما فتحت ولقيت ردود اتبسطت أوي وأول ما فتحت الموضوع ولا قيت المشاريع الحلوة دي 
قولت شئ واحد ربنا يوفقكم لما يحب ويرضي وماتتزنقوا في أي مشروع 
أمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين:75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## وائل ايراجون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الحمد لله ان المشـــــاريع عجبتك ...


----------



## salahhp (1 أغسطس 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng manona (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدااا


----------



## arch . (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا ليكم على المشاريع


----------

